# What to use to clean wheel arches



## Norbreck21a

HI, just wondering what people use to clean inside the wheel arches of their vehicles (both cleaning products and hardware).

I used to use an old microfibre wash mitt and Megs APC via a sprayer until my wash mitt dissolved and fell apart last week. Also, my Megs APC is now getting very low and am wondering if there's a more cost effective alternative ?

I also have a problem on my car only with the rear arch liners being made from a carpet sort of material (the wifes car is just smooth black plastic arch liners), and the leaves and muck seem to stick to these like a magnet.

Also, with both cars not having much gap between the tyres and the arch to get a hand in behind, the old gloved hand didn't really reach everywhere. I was thinking there must be a better setup, and you guyd are one ones to hopefully tell me 

Thanks.


----------



## John @ PB

We tend to use Meguiar's APC for arches but G101 or Super Degreaser are also good. 

We use a large Wheel Woolie at lot of the time for scrubbing the arches - nice and easy to reach in with. 

If you dress the plastic arches, they'll be easier to clean too - I use Meguiar's All Season Dressing quite often on plastic liners. 

For the carpeted areas, pressure wash them thoroughly and a hoover can be useful too.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It really depends on the arch and the severity of the dirt and indeed, as you've pointed out, the material they are covered in.

I'd give them a good blast with a pressure washer first, removing most of the loose dirt. I then tend to use G101, spray it on and leave it to work a while, then agitate with a suitable brush.

This one works well on a lot of arches:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/vikan-multi-brush-rim-cleaner-soft/prod_390.html

Sometimes, I use a "toilet brush" if I need something with a bit more bite, especially on carpeted arches, then rinse and repeat as appropriate.

Ideally, get the wheels off and work the G101 in with something like this:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/1-inch-round-wheel-and-detail-brush/prod_524.html

Also, consider sealing in your hard work, with something like GTechniq C4 (on plastics):

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/gtechniq-c4-permanent-trim-restorer/prod_851.html

Something like CG Bare Bones is a good option, for a 'dressing' alternative:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/chemical-guys-bare-bones/prod_496.html

HTH,

Russ.


----------



## Norbreck21a

Thanks for the quick reply chaps.

Well both cars are only 7 months old (a new Scirocco and a new Polo), so they are not too bad (but i want to keep them that way). Didn't know you could seal the arch liners. Is it effective i.e would it just take a pressure washer to blast them clean afterwards and how often would I need to apply ?

I have taken the wheels off once since we've had the cars and have sealed both sets of alloys with C5, but it's bloody expensive stuff (especially when I had to buy 2 bottles of the stuff), and the jury is still out on whether it was worth the expense.

John, do you have a link to the wheel wollies you refer to please ?


----------



## John @ PB

Norbreck21a said:


> Thanks for the quick reply chaps.
> 
> Well both cars are only 7 months old (a new Scirocco and a new Polo), so they are not too bad (but i want to keep them that way). Didn't know you could seal the arch liners. Is it effective i.e would it just take a pressure washer to blast them clean afterwards and how often would I need to apply ?
> 
> I have taken the wheels off once since we've had the cars and have sealed both sets of alloys with C5, but it's bloody expensive stuff (especially when I had to buy 2 bottles of the stuff), and the jury is still out on whether it was worth the expense.
> 
> John, do you have a link to the wheel wollies you refer to please ?


If the arches are well sealed then a pressure wash should suffice for several weeks/months.

Obviously a dressing/protectant will take more abuse through the winter months but I find it definitely makes cleaning of the arches easier as dirt slides off more easily.

I'm not allowed to link to our site outwith our own section but on our site, click 'Shop by Brand' then 'PB' and they're there. (Due back in stock in around a week).


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

The wheel woolies are a good option, but sometimes can be a pain to unpick bits of dirt from, but a good rinse from a PW should sort them out.

C4 on the liners is a no brainer, I was sceptical too, and it's not cheap, for very much worthwhile.


----------



## John @ PB

We have an old Wheel Woolie just for arches etc. 

Wolf's Trim Coat would be durable on arches; I use All Season Dressing as it's sprayable so really quick to top up - won't last as long as a nano-sealant but easier to top up.


----------



## Norbreck21a

Thanks guys. Appreciate the feedback. 

Hmm. need to spend more money.


----------



## Sirmally2

I use a strong APC mix and a cheapo brush to scrub the dirt. Seems to be the most effective for me. I have AB citrus, Daisy and Flash and a strong mix always sorts my arches out


----------



## alfajim

picked up a bottle of barebones lastweek. it's filled that small area of detailing that i didn't have a product for lol. works a treat.


----------



## walker1967

I use a medium strength dilution of TFR, does the trick well along with a long reach brush


----------



## kempe

I use a strong APC and a long reach brush :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite

Strong APC and stiff brush


----------



## JakeWhite

Sirmally2 said:


> I use a strong APC mix and a cheapo brush to scrub the dirt. Seems to be the most effective for me. I have *AB citrus*, Daisy and Flash and a strong mix always sorts my arches out


What dilution do u use on the citrus wash for the arches?


----------



## craigblues

I've got a massive build up of tar deposits I need to tackle on mine from where the previous owner has never done it! Any suggestions, or just patients and hard work?


----------



## Trip tdi

Good thread here, not mentioned alot on here, certainly opened alot of doors for me, for the good.


----------



## -Kev-

craigblues said:


> I've got a massive build up of tar deposits I need to tackle on mine from where the previous owner has never done it! Any suggestions, or just patients and hard work?


autosmart tardis


----------



## -Raven-

craigblues said:


> I've got a massive build up of tar deposits I need to tackle on mine from where the previous owner has never done it! Any suggestions, or just patients and hard work?


tardis as mentioned, or just mineral spirits. Spray on, let soak and soften, wipe clean.


----------



## -Raven-

Norbreck21a said:


> I also have a problem on my car only with the rear arch liners being made from a carpet sort of material (the wifes car is just smooth black plastic arch liners), and the leaves and muck seem to stick to these like a magnet.


My Lex is like that. I'm still trying products to see what works best. If you find something that works great, let me know!  I'm currently using scotch guard spray!



Norbreck21a said:


> Also, with both cars not having much gap between the tyres and the arch to get a hand in behind, the old gloved hand didn't really reach everywhere. I was thinking there must be a better setup, and you guyd are one ones to hopefully tell me
> 
> Thanks.


Remove the wheels, scrub clean with APC and degreaser. Seal them with a strong sealant. Im using C.Quartz now after trying 303 and other sprays. The C.Quartz is holding up extremely well, and it's only a blast of water to clean them. Seal the wheels properly when you got them off too, makes cleaning them so much easier too! :thumb:


----------



## SKY

I currently use Bilt Hamber Surfex HD on my arches.


----------



## Lupostef

i use Autosmart G101


----------



## alan_mcc

G101 at 10:1 and one a silverline wheel brush.. £2.50 from i4detailing and it works perfectly. No access issues at all.


----------



## PugIain

cheap Apc in some warm water and a 30p tesco dish brush.Cant see the point in a fancy fandangle brush for that job,bit like buying Rembrandts to wipe your ****.


----------



## Demetrios72

Autosmart G101 for me too mate :thumb:
Top product


----------

